# 10th Detroit, MI Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS
WHAT: 10TH DETROIT MI SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: LIVONIA HOLIDAY INN - 17123 LAUREL PARK DRIVE N 48152
WHEN: SUNDAY, MARCH 26, 2006 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: 100 PERCENT SLOTCARS! HO - 1/32 - 1/24 SCALE SLOTCAR FUN! FUN! FUN!

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:
http://www.vintagetoys.com/mrconey/detroit_mi_10th_slotcar_swap_meet.jpg

$50.00 tables are available until March 1, 2006 on MrConey.com at...
http://www.mrconey.com/slotcars/classified/18594

NOTE: This event will have at least one running track!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------

